

Going Nowhere Really Fast, or How Computers Only Come in Two Speeds. - mgunes
http://www.loper-os.org/?p=300

======
privong
I think one could make an analogy with cars. A large fraction of efficency
gains have been "lost" to accessories like power windows, additional
electronics in the car, etc. A lot of fuel efficency gains could be realized
by selling cars with fewer options. But car makers are unlikely to want to
sell those (they make more money off the options) and consumers as a whole
haven't seemed to demand them.

Also, it appears this post is ~4 years old, but I think the point is still
relevant. (Last year, I switched from GNOME to xfce and was quite happy with
the reduction in the amount of cpu cycles going towards silly window
minimization animations and the like).

